# How can I update to 10586.753? (TH2)



## pfreud01 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi all,
got my Lumia 1020 to 10586.107 TH2 but no update to newer versions is available. At least .753 is the latest TH2 I think. Bootloader is unlocked. I do not want RS1 or RS2 because Vectorwatch did not work 100% with these. And because of glance certainly. The glance on TH2 shows Battery icon when loading. If I activate Insider, I get RS1 instantly.
So, how to update TH2 without getting to RS1?
Greetings, pfreud01


----------



## saicon (Jan 29, 2017)

*Please refer to.*

10586.753 all

docs.google.com/document/d/19O9BFpZJF_rmy737j27CkR30MogSlzLkvGAc00ennRw

10586.753 for Lumia 640

docs.google.com/document/d/1Xx0aIpV9stxIIdRe5H1uFumCxT5yfNBKYwN1rCyaYSM


----------



## pfreud01 (Jan 29, 2017)

saicon said:


> 10586.753 all
> docs.google.com/document/d/19O9BFpZJF_rmy737j27CkR30MogSlzLkvGAc00ennRw
> 10586.753 for Lumia 640
> docs.google.com/document/d/1Xx0aIpV9stxIIdRe5H1uFumCxT5yfNBKYwN1rCyaYSM

Click to collapse



And how do I install this? And: Is there a possibility to download all together?


----------



## saicon (Jan 29, 2017)

*I installed by manually.*

I found files required for installation by manually.
The files on your device seemed to be similar to the data I found(Lumia 640) Maybe.
So it seems to be good to refer to.
And Use iutool.exe.

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------

Iutool.exe may not exit after installation is complete.
At that time, it will be finished by manually rebooting. Stay connected.


----------



## saicon (Jan 29, 2017)

*Use This (for lumia 1020)*

I have configured it by referring to other lumia 1020 lists.

docs.google.com/document/d/1qUJvBMTXbgTI908SAuWdpLuGqs0TyCMP_uOPxHipbEc


----------



## AWasisto (Jan 30, 2017)

saicon said:


> 10586.753 all
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/19O9BFpZJF_rmy737j27CkR30MogSlzLkvGAc00ennRw
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait a minute... If I iutool those cabs to my Lumia 920 on WP8.1, does that mean I can upgrade from WP8.1 directly to W10M build 10586.753 without registry edit and bootloader unlock?


----------



## pfreud01 (Jan 30, 2017)

saicon said:


> I have configured it by referring to other lumia 1020 lists.
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1qUJvBMTXbgTI908SAuWdpLuGqs0TyCMP_uOPxHipbEc

Click to collapse



iutool says:


> [1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x80004005)
> [1] Failed (0x80004005)
> ERROR: 0x80004005

Click to collapse


----------



## saicon (Jan 31, 2017)

*I will check it after work.*

In my case, the WDRT was reinstalled in some cases.

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------




AWasisto said:


> Wait a minute... If I iutool those cabs to my Lumia 920 on WP8.1, does that mean I can upgrade from WP8.1 directly to W10M build 10586.753 without registry edit and bootloader unlock?

Click to collapse



Install 10586.107 first.

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------




pfreud01 said:


> iutool says:

Click to collapse



I have reinstalled WDRT because of mobile driver problem.
It was installed properly after that. In my case.

I will check it after work.


----------



## pfreud01 (Jan 31, 2017)

Now it updates (in progress). That did it for me:
1. Downloaded the full package from http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/ "Windows Mobile 10 Production Bundle - OS 10.0.13594.753 update for all mobile phone devices" - Uaah, 944 files...!
2. WLAN off, SIM out
3. Downloaded iutool.exe and connected with phone as told here (in German)
4. Started iutool, but "Transferring files complete: 944 files - Update started - Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x8024a110)"
5. Looked at Einstellungen - Update und Sicherheit - Handyupdate: "Es sind Updates verfügbar. Installation wird vorbereitet (2%)"
6. Just waiting...  

...failed! Stops at 2%


----------



## saicon (Jan 31, 2017)

update 1020 List

docs.google.com/document/d/1qUJvBMTXbgTI908SAuWdpLuGqs0TyCMP_uOPxHipbEc

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------




pfreud01 said:


> Hi all,
> got my Lumia 1020 to 10586.107 TH2 but no update to newer versions is available. At least .753 is the latest TH2 I think. Bootloader is unlocked. I do not want RS1 or RS2 because Vectorwatch did not work 100% with these. And because of glance certainly. The glance on TH2 shows Battery icon when loading. If I activate Insider, I get RS1 instantly.
> So, how to update TH2 without getting to RS1?
> Greetings, pfreud01

Click to collapse



10586.753 applied on my lumia 635


----------



## kukmikuk (Feb 1, 2017)

But if you got 10586.107, if you check for updates, you should see OTA update to .753..??? Without installing preview for developpers and without configuring receiving insider builds of course...


----------



## saicon (Feb 1, 2017)

kukmikuk said:


> But if you got 10586.107, if you check for updates, you should see OTA update to .753..??? Without installing preview for developpers and without configuring receiving insider builds of course...

Click to collapse



Not OTA. Download from Windows update catalog (search 10586), and Update manually (iutool.exe).


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Feb 1, 2017)

I have a Lumia 625 and a Lumia 1020 both running 10586.545, I opted out of the Insider Preview last year and got .545 OTA after that, but never got any of the later updates, it now says none are available. I'm afraid I don't understand which files I need or how to install them in order to update to the latest build (.753?), can anyone please provide simple step-by-step instructions (assume no prior knowledge!) for how to use the file lists posted in this thread in order to update these two devices?

The 1020 is a non carrier-specific GB Country Variant, and the 625 is a Vodafone GB one, if that determines which file(s) are needed. Neither has been "unlocked" in any way.

Also is there any way to upgrade a device from WP 8.1 to 10586.xxx now that this is no longer supported by Microsoft - as I would probably only attempt the update if this is possible in case it bricked the device as I wouldn't want to be stuck back on 8.1. If so, where do you get the full 10586.xxx install from and how is it installed over 8.1? Again some simple step-by-step instructions would be much appreciated! 

Note that I don't want Redstone, just a way to upgrade 10586.545 to the latest 10586.xxx and a way to upgrade 8.1 to 10586.xxx.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AWasisto (Feb 6, 2017)

pfreud01 said:


> iutool says:

Click to collapse





saicon said:


> I have configured it by referring to other lumia 1020 lists.
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/1qUJvBMTXbgTI908SAuWdpLuGqs0TyCMP_uOPxHipbEc

Click to collapse



How do you know those are for Lumia 1020? Can I use *GetDULogs* to know which cabs should I install to my device?


----------



## saicon (Feb 6, 2017)

AWasisto said:


> How do you know those are for Lumia 1020? Can I use *GetDULogs* to know which cabs should I install to my device?

Click to collapse



I referred to the lumia 1020 list(10586.107). And estimated.


----------



## pfreud01 (Feb 6, 2017)

Finally only Custom Rom from this forum brought me to 10586. All other ways did not work. Now the 1020 is running under 10586.545 and that is ok for me. Maybe I try iutool again to get .753, but not now. Thanks for your help!


----------



## allansouzab (Feb 9, 2017)

I tried to update the 520 RM-915 to 10586.753 only I do not know which cab to choose for this model. Can anyone help?


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 11, 2017)

Try Mobile Enterprise provisioned package.
Copy MobileEnterprise.ppkg to your phone via MTP, then tap "Yes, add it" on your phone.
Soon your phone will become into Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise.

Get to phone update and check postpone update, and search updates, you will get Windows 10 Mobile 10586.753 update. Model modification isn't required.
Sorry I can't provide MobileEnterprise.ppkg along with this reply.


----------



## gorkemoji (Feb 12, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Try Mobile Enterprise provisioned package.
> Copy MobileEnterprise.ppkg to your phone via MTP, then tap "Yes, add it" on your phone.
> Soon your phone will become into Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello again, are you sure about that? And if I'd want go back, how would I do that?


----------



## hikari_calyx (Feb 12, 2017)

emircan9921 said:


> Hey dude, are you sure? But how can i back to Windows 10 Mobile from Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise?

Click to collapse



You can remove this provisioned package in settings. Also, you needn't to remove this, since it doesn't have any negative influence to your experience.


----------



## SSWJ (Feb 12, 2017)

Any probability to jump TH2 from RS1 , without pc or any tool , by just changing regestries


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Feb 13, 2017)

hikari_calyx said:


> Try Mobile Enterprise provisioned package.

Click to collapse



Does anyone have MSDN access and would be willing to share https://msdn.microsoft.com/subscrip...Id=66806&activexDisabled=false&akamaiDL=false, which appears to be what we need in order to try converting to Enterprise?


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Feb 14, 2017)

Eventually found a copy of the contents of the licence file from MSDN here - http://pastebin.com/Z25SyBTZ - and this actually works!   (couldn't get the update using iutool and the files from the Windows Update Catalogue to work)

You have to package the licence file as outlined at https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com...ge-to-upgrade-to-windows-10-mobile-enterprise, copy the resulting package to the phone, and accept the prompt to install it. You should then see "Enterprise" if you check what version of Windows 10 Mobile you are running in the About screen in Settings.

Then go to the usual options for updating and you will see you now have an option to "Defer Upgrades" i.e. the Current Branch for Business, like on the desktop versions of Windows 10. Tick this and check for updates - I just updated a Lumia 625 from Windows Phone 8.1 (reset it with a ROM from the WDRT) to Windows 10 Mobile 10586.107 using the offline update package posted in https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-win10-mobile-offline-update-t3527340 and then to 10586.753 using this! (without this you don't get any updates at all for 10586.107 now, it seems MS have blocked the older devices from getting anything now as you could previously get up to 10586.545 with no hacks)

I suspect this will stop working once Redstone 2 is released in the coming months though as Redstone 1 will become the Current Branch for Business at that point, so be quick!


----------



## gorkemoji (Feb 18, 2017)

******* said:


> Eventually found a copy of the contents of the licence file from MSDN here - http://pastebin.com/Z25SyBTZ - and this actually works!   (couldn't get the update using iutool and the files from the Windows Update Catalogue to work)
> 
> You have to package the licence file as outlined at https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com...ge-to-upgrade-to-windows-10-mobile-enterprise, copy the resulting package to the phone, and accept the prompt to install it. You should then see "Enterprise" if you check what version of Windows 10 Mobile you are running in the About screen in Settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, if you don't mind, could you share Enterprise package?

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Feb 19, 2017)

Try the one attached to this post - let us know if it works for you  You'll need to be on some build of 10586.xxx already (if still on 8.1 then you need to first use the offline update to 10586.107 followed by this to get the latest 10586.753), if so just unzip it, copy to your phone, accept the prompt to apply it, and follow the instructions above.

Make sure you have opted out of the Insider Preview if you have previously used it on your device to get earlier builds or this won't find any updates.


----------



## AWasisto (Feb 21, 2017)

Won't Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise get Redstone upgrade someday? Redstone is much faster but very buggy on unsupported devices


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Feb 21, 2017)

This method of getting the latest updates for Threshold 2/10586 might stop working once the Current Branch for Business becomes Redstone 1, yes, so be quick if you need it (after then it might be possible to set up your own WSUS server with the latest 10586.xxx update downloaded from the Windows Update Catalogue and point Enterprise to that for its updates, but I don't know how easy that will be to get to work) - I doubt it would mean that you get Redstone 1 pushed to your unsupported Lumia given that if you don't tick the "Defer upgrades" box currently it says there are no updates available whereas on a supported device I think that would give you Redstone 1 (same as non-Enterprise), but we shall have to see.


----------



## gorkemoji (Feb 21, 2017)

******* said:


> Try the one attached to this post - let us know if it works for you  You'll need to be on some build of 10586.xxx already (if still on 8.1 then you need to first use the offline update to 10586.107 followed by this to get the latest 10586.753), if so just unzip it, copy to your phone, accept the prompt to apply it, and follow the instructions above.

Click to collapse





It worked perfectly. Thanks! But I think I want to remove "Enterprise"  from About this Phone section.

How can I do it?

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Feb 21, 2017)

Not sure if you can do that without doing a hard reset - you can remove your provisioning package from Settings > Accounts > Provisioning but that doesn't seem to revert it from Enterprise to normal. Doing a hard reset of your phone (accepting the prompt to remove provisioned content) does remove it but will also remove all apps/data from your phone. It shouldn't matter that it says Enterprise though, it makes no difference apart from enabling a few bits of additional functionality like the ability to select which branch of updates you want.


----------



## HuyKG (Feb 23, 2017)

saicon said:


> 10586.753 all
> 
> docs.google.com/document/d/19O9BFpZJF_rmy737j27CkR30MogSlzLkvGAc00ennRw
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



10586.753 for Lumia 640 XL


----------



## quyentony (Feb 24, 2017)

******* said:


> Eventually found a copy of the contents of the licence file from MSDN here - http://pastebin.com/Z25SyBTZ - and this actually works!   (couldn't get the update using iutool and the files from the Windows Update Catalogue to work)
> 
> You have to package the licence file as outlined at https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com...ge-to-upgrade-to-windows-10-mobile-enterprise, copy the resulting package to the phone, and accept the prompt to install it. You should then see "Enterprise" if you check what version of Windows 10 Mobile you are running in the About screen in Settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



please link 10586.753 for Lumia 625H


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Feb 24, 2017)

quyentony said:


> please link 10586.753 for Lumia 625H

Click to collapse



No link for the update needed, if you're already on an earlier 10587.xxx then you just need to copy the Enterprise provisioning package (link above) to your phone, apply it, and then check for updates - tick the box to "Defer Upgrades" and your phone will download 10586.753 directly from Microsoft.

If you're still on 8.1 then upgrade to 10586.107 first.


----------



## quyentony (Feb 25, 2017)

******* said:


> No link for the update needed, if you're already on an earlier 10587.xxx then you just need to copy the Enterprise provisioning package (link above) to your phone, apply it, and then check for updates - tick the box to "Defer Upgrades" and your phone will download 10586.753 directly from Microsoft.
> 
> If you're still on 8.1 then upgrade to 10586.107 first.

Click to collapse



I used to 10586,107 625H lumia legendary bug still not turn on 3G and sms not be. discouraged too had previously turned 8.1


----------



## zarjad (Feb 27, 2017)

On Lumia 928, updated successfully to 10586.107, applied enterprise license. Trick with Deferred Updates didn't work. No further updates available or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Feb 27, 2017)

I don't have that specific device to test with, only a 625 and a 1020 which both worked, but as far as I know it should work with all devices - does it say Enterprise in your About screen, and you ticked the Defer Upgrades box and then pressed the button to check for updates again after doing that?


----------



## npradeeppai (Feb 27, 2017)

pfreud01 said:


> Hi all,
> got my Lumia 1020 to 10586.107 TH2 but no update to newer versions is available. At least .753 is the latest TH2 I think. Bootloader is unlocked. I do not want RS1 or RS2 because Vectorwatch did not work 100% with these. And because of glance certainly. The glance on TH2 shows Battery icon when loading. If I activate Insider, I get RS1 instantly.
> So, how to update TH2 without getting to RS1?
> Greetings, pfreud01

Click to collapse



Try insider release preview or production rings. I got th2 final version on my lumia 520 after getting out of all rings.


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Feb 27, 2017)

npradeeppai said:


> Try insider release preview or production rings.

Click to collapse



The only way you will get any updates for 10586.xxx nowadays (2017) in my experience is to use Enterprise edition and the Current Branch for Business - I got no updates on a fresh install of 10586.107 recently until I switched to the CBB, at which point I got 10586.753. Last year you got 10586.545 in the Production Ring (i.e. after leaving the Insider Preview) but MS appear to have blocked that now on unsupported devices (supported devices presumably get Redstone).

We need to investigate using WSUS for when they inevitably remove Threshold 2 from the CBB too, I think it should be possible to put the latest Threshold 2 update onto a WSUS server and then use a provisioning package to point a device running Enterprise edition at that for its updates - otherwise there won't be a way to update devices that have been reset with the WDRT or were never updated once this happens.


----------



## Appy1707 (Mar 1, 2017)

*Unable to find the xml*



******* said:


> Eventually found a copy of the contents of the licence file from MSDN here - http://pastebin.com/Z25SyBTZ - and this actually works!   (couldn't get the update using iutool and the files from the Windows Update Catalogue to work)
> 
> You have to package the licence file as outlined at https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com...ge-to-upgrade-to-windows-10-mobile-enterprise, copy the resulting package to the phone, and accept the prompt to install it. You should then see "Enterprise" if you check what version of Windows 10 Mobile you are running in the About screen in Settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am unable to download the xml, can you share it.


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Mar 1, 2017)

Appy1707 said:


> I am unable to download the xml, can you share it.

Click to collapse



There's a copy attached to this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71091803&postcount=25


----------



## AWasisto (Mar 15, 2017)

Wouldn't restoring DeviceTargetingInfo on registry to default values be enough to defer upgrades? Or it doesn't work like that if you upgrade your phone to Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise?


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Mar 15, 2017)

You need to switch to Enterprise edition with the provisioning package and then tick the relevant box to defer upgrades - the Lumias that were not supported for W10M (only for the original Insider Preview) seem to now be blocked from receiving any updates if everything is at defaults, only if they are on the Current Branch for Business ("Defer upgrades") do they receive any 10586.xxx updates.


----------



## AWasisto (Mar 15, 2017)

******* said:


> You need to switch to Enterprise edition with the provisioning package and then tick the relevant box to defer upgrades - the Lumias that were not supported for W10M (only for the original Insider Preview) seem to now be blocked from receiving any updates if everything is at defaults, only if they are on the Current Branch for Business ("Defer upgrades") do they receive any 10586.xxx updates.

Click to collapse



I don't want to receive updates. I want to defer them. I'm afraid if someday I accidentally untick the Defer updates checkbox when the latest build of W10M Enterprise is already on Redstone, my device will immediately check for that update. That's why I ask if restoring DeviceTargetingInfo to the default values would be enough to defer updates on W10M Enterprise because you know, there's no such thing as accidentally modifying registry


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ah is your phone one of the newer ones that is supported for Redstone? If so then yes if you untick the box or at the point at which the Current Branch for Business becomes Redstone (probably around the release of Redstone 2) then you would get Redstone - if however you are using one of the older Lumias that was never supported for Redstone, it just says no updates are available if you search for post-Threshold 2 updates, I don't think it will ever try to install Redstone or a later branch (certainly it doesn't if you don't defer upgrades and check for updates - hopefully it won't once the CBB becomes Redstone 1 either though we'll need to check that at the time, as the "defer upgrades" does seem to override MS's block on the older Lumias receiving updates). I don't know enough about the registry change I'm afraid, someone else would need to answer that.


----------



## AWasisto (Mar 17, 2017)

Ignore my earlier posts. I haven't even tried before. I didn't even know what does Defer upgrades do lol. I've tried your method and figured out that removing provision package can avoid receiving business updates. It'll be useful sometime when the business branch become Redstone

EDIT:
Removing provision package doesn't stop business updates. You need to factory reset your device. It will change Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise into Windows 10 Mobile.


----------



## saicon (Mar 24, 2017)

pfreud01 said:


> Hi all,
> got my Lumia 1020 to 10586.107 TH2 but no update to newer versions is available. At least .753 is the latest TH2 I think. Bootloader is unlocked. I do not want RS1 or RS2 because Vectorwatch did not work 100% with these. And because of glance certainly. The glance on TH2 shows Battery icon when loading. If I activate Insider, I get RS1 instantly.
> So, how to update TH2 without getting to RS1?
> Greetings, pfreud01

Click to collapse



My Custom Provisioning Package

Added option : MobileUpdate Restrict

And

10586.839 List (without CBSU Packages)

Have a Nice Day!


----------



## saicon (Apr 8, 2017)

*Lumia 640 10586.839*

Lumia 640 10586.839


----------



## piotras1990 (Apr 18, 2017)

Saicon: Do you have a list of update files version 14393.1066 for Lumia 640?


----------



## saicon (Apr 19, 2017)

piotras1990 said:


> Saicon: Do you have a list of update files version 14393.1066 for Lumia 640?

Click to collapse



No. I Do not use RS1.


----------



## piotras1990 (Apr 23, 2017)

saicon said:


> No. I Do not use RS1.

Click to collapse



Hey. Thanks for the answer.
How to know what files to use to update? Do you use getdulogs.exe? How can I make a list for my phone?
Best wishes


----------



## saicon (Apr 25, 2017)

piotras1990 said:


> Hey. Thanks for the answer.
> How to know what files to use to update? Do you use getdulogs.exe? How can I make a list for my phone?
> Best wishes

Click to collapse



I used fiddler.


----------



## piotras1990 (Apr 25, 2017)

saicon said:


> I used fiddler.

Click to collapse



Can you tell how to do?


----------



## saicon (Apr 27, 2017)

piotras1990 said:


> Can you tell how to do?

Click to collapse



Assuming you use a Wifi router.

1. PC

Check your PC internal IP : ex) 192.168.xxx.xxx

install fiddler

Tools - Teleric Fiddler Options - Connections

Check "Allow remote computers to connect"

"Important!"  - Quit and Restart fiddler

2. Mobile

Seetings - Wifi Network

Click connected network

Proxy - manual

address (Input your PC's Internal IP)

port : 8888

Click Done

Update When The file address will be displayed on the fiddler screen.


----------



## majid026 (Jul 18, 2017)

in my lumia 520 error when installing.
"some filles missing"
Itried many times


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jul 18, 2017)

majid026 said:


> in my lumia 520 error when installing.
> "some filles missing"
> Itried many times

Click to collapse



Please ensure you sent the right folder to the phone using iutool.exe and you weren't missing any of the files from it.


----------

